# Snot-like tinged yellow cm?



## ptr

I checked my cervix for cm a few times over the last couple days and I got a small glob of cm that was tinged yellow? It looked like yellow snot, I could stretch it and it was like ewcm, didn't break after I played with it to test its durability. It was definitely NOT ewcm, this one was all solid pale yellow. I am 10 dpo today, got it after 6 or 7 dpo, I think and I've gotten it like 2-3 times already this week so 2-3 times since 6/7dpo. :/. Anyone know what that might mean? No smell, no itching nothing and I've had a yeast infection before (last time was like 2005 so it's been a VERY long time ago) and my cm is normal in color (white, off white) except for THAT few globs of yellow so I know it can't be yeast.

I was wondering how many of you ladies had that? I did search for threads similar to mine and almost all of them were found in the 1st trimester forums so I am wondering how many of you ladies had it as an early symptom before getting your bfp? Let me know, please! Thank you ladies! <3


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep both times! that was the obvious tell tell sign i was preg :)


----------



## stouffer

I had a little bit of EWCM at about 7 DPO the month I got pregnant. Hoping it's a good sign for you. Let us know :)


----------



## katertots

bump :)


----------



## glaciergirl

most telling sign was a very firmly closed cervix, like touching your nose - good luck!


----------



## ptr

Thanks girls for replying! 

flacier: i check my cervix but can not really tell between soft/firm or high/low. I have long given up on that.they just confuse me more. the only thing i can tell is closed, open. Thanks though!


----------



## angell

Well I am definately pregnant and i got exactly the same about ten minutes ago! Good luck :)


----------



## Mellybelle

I got a glob of stretchy stuff the day before my bfp,


----------



## ptr

Thanks angell!

mellybelle, were they yellow? i do have ewcm but they are during ovulation and i never get ewcm before my period though, always cream cm. i've never had this yellow glob before either so i don't know what to think of it.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey PTR, 

Good to see you. I have had creamy and very pale yellow EWCM, now it's starting to get a tinge of brown (old blood).


----------



## LaraJJ

I have had loads of yellowy globby CM ever since I got my BFP, and I'm still getting it! Apparently it is quite normal in pregnancy.

Great sign for you hun, good luck :)


----------



## ptr

Thanks Heather! So glad to see you are doing well here in 1st trimester! 

Thanks Lara!

I am only 10 dpo so I am probably not going to test till the 18th or 19th or maybe even hold out until i'm late for af before testing (the 21st)... I will come back to let you guys know what happens to me! :)


----------



## MRS_HJO

Actually, I'm not doing so well... My doctor is saying this isn't a viable pregnancy due to my low and slow rising HCG levels... I go in tomorrow to see if there is finally a sac, if not, I'll need a D&C.


----------



## ptr

MRS_HJO said:


> Actually, I'm not doing so well... My doctor is saying this isn't a viable pregnancy due to my low and slow rising HCG levels... I go in tomorrow to see if there is finally a sac, if not, I'll need a D&C.


oh my gosh, i am so sorry! could the dr be wrong though? maybe the hcg levels are just taking a longer time to rise than the average pregnant woman?


----------



## MRS_HJO

dr *could* be wrong I suppose, but he's been a dr for a long time, and know what's supposed to be happening... got a second opinion, and have an ultra sound tomorrow with that doctor... hopefully we will see something.


----------



## ptr

i'll be thinking of you then! fx for you!!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

BTW - You chart is looking good this month.


----------



## MRS_HJO

BTW - Your chart is looking good this month.


----------



## ptr

thanks heather! I am more optimistic about this cycle than i was with any of my other cycles but i am also keeping an open mind that this cycle might not be it. keeping my fingers crossed though :)


----------



## Esdee

Hi! I just joined BnB specifically to find some answers to the same question! I am a couple of days behind you at about 4 or 5dpo and I got a big yellow-tinged glob yesterday and what seems to be the return of EWCM today. Although in my case I'm sure it's too early for implantation to have happened and for pg symptoms to have started? I did read somewhere that the yellow is a sign that progesterone is active in your system... 
I am not doing any formal charting this cycle as it's the first one back after an early mc and I was *trying* to keep it stress-free... Although I honestly don't think there is such thing as a stress-free TWW!


----------



## ptr

Esdee, definitely no such thing as a stress free tww, unfortunately! I got the yellow cm at around 6-7 dpo and had it a couple more times after that throughout the rest of the that week. haven't had it yesterday though. My temp dropped this morning (not below my coverline though, it's still high) but I am thinking it's af coming cuz it looks similiar to my last cycle. oh well. :sad1:


----------



## Mellybelle

ptr, mine was clear, not yellow. But everyone is different.


----------



## bestmum

I got it and it was really yellow around 12 dpo.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I didn't have this before getting my BFP at 14dpo but have definitely had it since. It's pretty gross. If you don't usually get this then it could be a good sign for you. FX this is your month. Good luck x x


----------



## dreamqueen

anyone else get it?
Ive never had this any other cycle, but im 7 or 8dpo and got a gloop of snot like cm when i wiped! :shock:


----------



## ptr

turned out i had a tinge of snot like cm every cycle when i was nearing af, and even got it when i got my bfp. i ONLY get it when i check cervix though, never when i wipe. so i guess in conclusion it really isn't possible to determine pregnancy from just cm alone because I couldn't for mine! LOL


----------



## dreamqueen

congrats on your pregnancy ptr!
I suppose theres no sure way to tell apart from poas lol, but...its definately NOT normal for me, so i will have to just cross my fingers and will update what it turns out to be!


----------



## ptr

thank you! definitely keep track of your symptoms even if they seem not important and you will soon see patterns in your symptoms whether they are af symptoms or bfp. I never knew i ever had the snot type cm near af cuz i never checked cm so when i started i noticed them so i guess we always learn something new about our body! i didn't have any symptoms AT ALL when i got my bfp, so no symptoms CAN be a good thing. just keep in mind. =) good luck! fx :dust:


----------



## dreamqueen

i have become a bit of an expert at symptom spotting lol, have been charting for bout 20 months, but this one is new to me :winkwink: but have been ttc a very long time, so im thinking bfp unlikely x


----------



## Clover Jane

ptr said:


> I checked my cervix for cm a few times over the last couple days and I got a small glob of cm that was tinged yellow? It looked like yellow snot, I could stretch it and it was like ewcm, didn't break after I played with it to test its durability. It was definitely NOT ewcm, this one was all solid pale yellow. I am 10 dpo today, got it after 6 or 7 dpo, I think and I've gotten it like 2-3 times already this week so 2-3 times since 6/7dpo. :/. Anyone know what that might mean? No smell, no itching nothing and I've had a yeast infection before (last time was like 2005 so it's been a VERY long time ago) and my cm is normal in color (white, off white) except for THAT few globs of yellow so I know it can't be yeast.
> 
> I was wondering how many of you ladies had that? I did search for threads similar to mine and almost all of them were found in the 1st trimester forums so I am wondering how many of you ladies had it as an early symptom before getting your bfp? Let me know, please! Thank you ladies! <3

I've had this from time to time. I've been tested for everything under the sun, so I know I don't have any infections or diseases or anything.
Must be normal. :shrug:

Maybe it means there's a tiny bit of blood mixed in with the CM... not enough to stain it brown or pink, just enough to tinge it yellow.
But it doesn't seem that way to me, because the times I've gotten it, it's been _really bright neon yellow_, not a color you'd expect from blood.

Who knows. It's a mystery.


----------



## ptr

yeah, i rarely get infections down there (last time was way back in 2005!) and i only got it when checking cervix. when i looked at the beautiful cervix (don't look if you get queasy) but i noticed that after ovulation, the woman's cervix had a bit of whites or snot like cm but i think it comes out of cervix then changes to creamy/sticky due to the acidic environment in the vagina.


----------



## BabyDreams82

Hello ladies! Today I am 17 dpo. I started to notice "snot like" cm yesterday and today even more. It's not yellow tinged, just clear w/ a little white in it. Waiting as long as I can to test, but my symptoms are very promising: sleepy all day everyday, frequent urination, mild headaches on and off, lower back ache, very full feeling after eating (seems like it takes my food forever to digest), very gassy and constipated, last week I could smell everything and normal smells made me nauseous (like DH cologne that I picked for him). I had what I thought was AF on 6 dpo, but it only lasted 2 days then spotted a few days after (have ALWAYS had a 7 day period). Fx'd that this is finally our month! Hoping that this cm appearance is a good sign for all of us)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Big thank you PTR for this thread. I had notice the yellow cm after my BFP and was worried it was a bad sign. But seems like it's an ok sign. Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## ptr

No problem Rigi, I have had a couple occasions of that green/yellow snot a few times when i was later in 1st trimester, so definitely don't freak out or think it may be a bad sign or anything. Your body is changing due to the hormones and the cm is bound to change as well. the only time you will need to worry about the yellow tinged cm is if there's a smell and itching involved. :) And even if you have a YI or whatnot, it won't affect the pregnancy at all :D

congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Thank you ptr, I'm very excited about my first BFP :) I'm kind of new to this whole thing and been lucky enough to never have had an infection down there so I really don't know what's not normal. Once again, big thank you for this thread. I like looking for old threads that have asked my questions because I like seeing a happy ending or nearing happy ending with pregnancy.

I also posted a link to this thread for another lady to look at as she was asking the same question. Because I can tell her what you guys worked out but I'm in the first tri with my first try so I've got little experience, where as you have been there and can reasure people that it's ok. So thank you.


----------



## ptr

No problem, I rarely ever got infections too so when I got the yellow snot cm, I knew it had to be a part of pregnancy. I have known many women who have never had infections and got pregnant then went on to have 10+ yeast infections because of the hormones in the body. Pregnancy makes the body change so it's not quite surprising to see changes whether it's good or bad. Your dr will probably do a pap smear and check for yi and other stuff just to make sure you are on a good start for your pregnancy, she will give you something for the YI or you can get monistat to use (it's safe for pregnancy). :) 

Glad you gave that girl the link, hopefully she gets her q answered! :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

This thread has given me sooooo much hope. I've been having snot like cm at 6dpo and now at 7dpo it's becoming more abundant. Congrats on the pregnancies, ladies!


----------



## ptr

Good luck, Helena!!! FX you get your BFP!


----------



## Kimbre

i didnt know you had this when u got your BFP. since around 6 DPO ive gotten a bit of snotty and fertile looking CM.
im like 8 DPO today. 
i wonder if its what you had. only time will tell!


----------



## ptr

i think i remember some snotty cm before i got my bfp but this snot cm i was talking abotu was tinged bright yellow, nearly neon green? I got it twice in two cycles - one was a bfn, and the other was a bfp so who knows if it's a pregnancy symptom or not. 

fx for you!!!


----------



## Kimbre

oh okay i see... mine was a bright greenish at like 6 DPO and then CLEARRR like fertile mucus. i also seem to get tender bbs by now but nothing. just tingling and itchy nips.

thanks brandi im hoping this is our STICKY BFP.


----------



## ptr

fx fx fx fx fx!!!


----------



## felecia

This is my first month after birth control (stopped December 25, 2011). I have been on Metformin since October as well, so this is the first month I'm on that alone (as well as iron and prenatal). I don't know if I ovulated because I'm new to actually tracking my CM, I've tried doing my temps but I forget everytime I get up to check them even with a thermometer right beside my bed. I had a big glob of snot like, yellow tinged, cervical mucus only one time of wiping though. Did many of you that received your BFP right after have it constant or just one time? I got something that looked like the egg white mucus, only was twice that I wiped though, then about 6 days after possible ovulation I got that glob. Now I don't have any CM that I notice. I don't know if I even ovulated, the predictors I used didn't know 2 lines, and before birth control I never ovulated (had a 9 month constant period), so I don't know if I am even able to ovulate on my own. We've been trying almost 2 years, all this is so frustrating lol. My period is due today, no sign of it showing... to nervous of anoter let down so just going to test after a week or two if I can handle it. Congrats to all of you having your BFPs!


----------



## Helena_

Felicia- come join us https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/856834-anyone-snotty-like-cm-1-bfp-congrats-bells81.html


----------



## ptr

Felecia - I only got the yellow colored once and it was a day or coupel days before my af showed then the rest of the time it was mostly creamy, lotiony cm. never had ewcm after BFP but everyone is different and can have different cm. Good luck felicia! :hugs:


----------



## felecia

Thanks everyone! This road with TTC is so confusing, I do go to the gyno tomorrow to talk to him about clomid, so hoping something starts working soon!!


----------



## lauralynn3boy

I am 14dpo and have the same thing!!!! Been searching for what it means! I tested at 12dpo and got BFN! I am nervous to test again but I don't get snotty Yellow CM before my period so I am definitely testing tomorrow am on 15dpo!! I am normally dry from about 9dpo until AF. Thanks for this thread! It gives me hope for a BFP tomorrow!!!


----------



## ptr

Are you usually starting af at 14 dpo or are you late now? Fx that it's a bfp!


----------

